# Hello from Georgia



## ndunkin (Mar 7, 2009)

Norm here.  Love to eat, love to cook.  Have always wanted to do some smoking so I started last month with a small Brinkman electric smoker.  Did some ribs and whole chickens the first week and love it.  Plan to do a little venison tenderloins this week.  I am a long time griller and rookie at smoking.  I read a lot about smoking on the Internet and talk to exprienced friends.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Take Jeff's free 5 day course, read the posts and ask questions.  You'll learn quickly.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the forum!


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 7, 2009)

Howdy and welcome to SMF!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us


----------



## cman95 (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## rejii (Mar 8, 2009)

welcome to the site!


----------



## rivet (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to SMF. Check out Jeff's 5 day course it will change the way you think about the grill and start you on the path of righteousness!!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. By the looks of things, you're expanding your smoking visions, it's all good my friend.


----------



## bassman (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## seenred (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Norm!  You'll like it here.  Lots of good people with helpful advice.


----------



## maker4life (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow Georgian !


----------



## got14u (Mar 8, 2009)

welcome to smf


----------



## vtanker (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome and good luck on the learning process. I started on a Brinkman electric. It go to be to easy.


----------



## grothe (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum...looking forward to some of that Q-view!


----------



## mharrison (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to SMF. How do you like the electric smoker so far?


----------



## phopkins (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome from SE Georgia!


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 11, 2009)

NORM!,

Welcome to the SMF...you came to the right place.  Lots of good people, good information, and good and creative ideas for what to smoke next.

BBQ Eng.


----------



## carpetride (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome Norm!


----------



## chadpole (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome,Norm from another Georgia boy! I am from Augusta,Ga and I also have a ECB Electric among 15 other smokers to choose from. If you have any problems with that smoker I will be glad to give you some tips on it.


----------



## ga84gw (Mar 13, 2009)

Another Georgian here welcoming you from SE Georgia.


----------

